
Does craps or blackjack offer better odds? - joelx
https://joelx.com/does-craps-or-blackjack-offer-better-odds/15254/
======
ksaj
I am a bit "anal" at contract signing time after years and years of comparing
tactics that get presented to me. This article captures my thought process in
such a good way. I may start forwarding this article to headhunters who bicker
about the number of potentials I walk away from.

It's up to the gig to make things appealing in their workspace well before
it's time for me to get them interested in me. I interview them just as hard
as they're interviewing me. A shitty interviewer usually means a shitty place
to work. And if I'm tricked into thinking it's a good gig, but isn't, I leave
it asap. Easy. I owe them nothing if they can't deliver what they promised in
the wooing stage.

I'm totally happy to share my income with a headhunter who brings me good
gigs. If I see loopholes that clearly work against me, I'm gonna walk away.
It's not like I should blindly accept anything just for the sake of a
headhunter's commissions. Especially since there are so many good gigs out
there.

Just like at the casino, one should only walk away from losing opportunities.

